# ACS:Law Copyright infringement



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I received a letter from ACS: Law regarding Scooter "Jumping All Around The World" cd yesterday and I have been asked to pay the amount of £500 odd within 21 days. for copyright infrigement.

Claiming my IP was used to download and upload scooters album a year and a half ago. they got a court order for the IPs to hand over contact details

aparently they have sent 5000 odd letters. Previously they went after people claiming the downloaded gay porn so people paid out of embarrasment.

Anyone else got anything similar?

But now they really are trying to embarase people with *scooter* lmao


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol never heard of this. i dont understand how easy people are conned these days


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I knew a girl who had to pay £2,000 after downloading music from Kazaa a few years back


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BRILLIANT ! What a wind up..........the gay porn one is classic !


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Its verry real.











it has been on watchdog etc. hasnt been a case taken to court yet except for a couple of no shows so they won by default.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

more info for anyone that does recieve a letter

http://www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk/forum/debt-collection-industry/198192-acs-law.html


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Deny it, they have to prove you did it. £5k for an album and that shiiit too. that'll teach you to d/l crap- joking.

stop torrenting and use an ssl encryted newgroup to get stuff, well thats what I would do if I were doing downloading :whistling:

Consider microwaving your h/d and getting a new one, no retreaval from microwaved hd, just do it outside and use an old microwave as it will blow up


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

BillC said:


> Deny it, they have to prove you did it. £5k for an album and that shiiit too. that'll teach you to d/l crap- joking.
> 
> stop torrenting and use an ssl encryted newgroup to get stuff, well thats what I would do if I were doing downloading :whistling:
> 
> Consider microwaving your h/d and getting a new one, no retreaval from microwaved hd, just do it outside and use an old microwave as it will blow up


I dont have the same pc i had a year and a half ago. Yes i know they have top prove it. But there are bound to be so many people that pay it straight away. it a joke


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

You wouldn't steal a car...


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Willie said:


> You wouldn't steal a car...


But you would download one if you could :thumb:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Willie said:


> You wouldn't steal a car...


Well lets be honest. Nice new Audi sitting there with the door open and the key in the ignition and a 1 in a million chance (about the same as being caught illegally downloading) you would be caught, all you have to do is turn the key.... I know what I would do.


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

estfna said:


> Well lets be honest. Nice new Audi sitting there with the door open and the key in the ignition and a 1 in a million chance (about the same as being caught illegally downloading) you would be caught, all you have to do is turn the key.... I know what I would do.


Are you speaking for Liverpool lol:lol:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

estfna said:


> Well lets be honest. Nice new Audi sitting there with the door open and the key in the ignition and a 1 in a million chance (about the same as being caught illegally downloading) you would be caught, all you have to do is turn the key.... I know what I would do.


youde half inch the stereo? lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i didnt think the i.p address situ would hold up in court cos ive known folk to share the same i.p address but live in areas hundreds of miles apart..

i had banned an i.p address of some wee t*sser from my site and i got an email from a girl down in brighton saying that she cant get logged on...computer says her i.ps been banned from my site...so i removed the banned ip and she got back on...but so did the t*sser....


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Welshy_Pete said:


> Are you speaking for Liverpool lol:lol:


hook, line, sinker



avril said:


> youde half inch the stereo? lol


depends, what do you drive first?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Avril makes a good point about the IP address, that's one i'd look in to but if your ISP uses static IP addresses you're buggered.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Not realy! IPs can be faked. Trakers generate IPs also. Also wireless routers are not hack proof.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

maybe NOT stealing a car isn't about getting caught or not, maybe it should be about not wanting to take someone else's jamjar away from them.....?

whereas downloading stuff isn't taking stuff away from another person is it

my tuppence worth


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Of cource it is lmao. Your stealing a copy of someones property.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah, a copy, not TAKING IT AWAY, they still have it too don't they?

i wouldnt mind if someone replicated my car, but left me the original!


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Its intelectual property rights but. They own it and sell copies, and people take them for free. They lose out on revenue, so in theory your takein there profit by downloading and uploading.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## ieshymoss (Jun 28, 2009)

nemises_gendo said:


> I received a letter from ACS: Law regarding Scooter "Jumping All Around The World" cd yesterday and I have been asked to pay the amount of £500 odd within 21 days. for copyright infrigement.
> 
> Claiming my IP was used to download and upload scooters album a year and a half ago. they got a court order for the IPs to hand over contact details
> 
> ...


i have had the same letter the other day i dont no what to do about it?? please help


----------



## ieshymoss (Jun 28, 2009)

yea!

i had the same letter about 3 days ago!!

it sed i downloaded it last year tho? on the 26.05.08?

please reply i have no idea what to do?

thanks


----------



## bib (Jun 28, 2009)

Right Fellas Please don't treat this as a scam. This is a real law firm sending out what some people consider specualtive invoices but they are infact legal requests for settlement based on court orders obtaining your details from your ISP. With that said please do not ignore them. For the best information and a well rounded collection of information and people to talk to please go to http://beingthreatened.yolasite.com it won't cost you anything but you may become informed enough about this nasty situation to save yourself further pain


----------



## Hickster (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Guys, just a quick note, I received my letter on the 7th May, (Dated 5th) and was also accused but of sharing a game. ACS LAW have received a letter of denial from me and they then responded with a bunch of nonsense, I again sent a letter fo denial and await their response.

I would urge ANYONE who has received a letter from ACS:LAW to go to the Slyck Forum post where you will find over 200 pages of info relating to this issue, not only to ACS LAW but also to the originators of this action Davenport Lyons

The slyck forum post is here*Slyck forum post ACS:LAW*Also I would urge you to go to the being threatened page where their is a cornocopia of information collated by many of us accused. *Beingthreatened by ACS Law?*

If you want the dirt and lowdown on this Company please see here*Speculative Invoicing Blog*

Please forgive me for posting these links if it is innapropriate to do so on a first post, but I am mindful that time is of the essence with this matter. The realy Important thing to remember is "YOU ARE NOT ALONE, STAND STRONG!"


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

This is all largely untested in court.

As many on here will know, wireless router security can be fairly easily hacked, so even if the IP led right to your house, as I understand it, it still doesnt mean you commited a crime, because someone could have parked up outside your house, and hacked your network.

LOL accusing folks of dling scooter, man thats embarrasing.

Its that bad, I bet even Robsta would own up to downloading gay porn before owning up to that :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> This is all largely untested in court.
> 
> As many on here will know, wireless router security can be fairly easily hacked, so even if the IP led right to your house, as I understand it, it still doesnt mean you commited a crime, because someone could have parked up outside your house, and hacked your network.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the thread where Rob was caught watching Gay porn...? :whistling:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Request the logs from said incident showing the event took place.

Who exactly is the ACS and why would you owe them money?

Also how do they come to the figure of £500?? The CD costs perhaps £8 to £15???

Last letter I got was for some XBOX game tha had me logged downloading. I said I dont have such file and I'm deeply concerned that I am showing up as having this file. Asked them to please provide all logs files they speaking off and the details of the person/company making the claims.

Never heard anything about it again after that.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Request the logs from said incident showing the event took place.
> 
> Who exactly is the ACS and why would you owe them money?
> 
> Also how do they come to the figure of £500?? The CD costs perhaps £8 to £15???


They're generally not concerned about you downloading the song, it's all the uploading and chances are if it was sitting in your shared folder for a while it was uploading a fair bit.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I think I had an email of something like this once.... listing something I had never even heard of or knew existed... I ignored it and then nothing happened... it seems pretty random and dubious tbh...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Willie said:


> They're generally not concerned about you downloading the song, it's all the uploading and chances are if it was sitting in your shared folder for a while it was uploading a fair bit.


Exactly.... hence I have a scheduled job that moves files every 10 minutes from my incomming firectory.

Being a user is one thing but being a dealer is the problem. And the excessive charge is them saying well you uploaded the album to 100 to 200 people or something.

HTTP downloads of alot safer than P2P as you only recieve and dont upload. encrypted newsgroups would be even safer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

^^^ Are you for real mate?? seriously? do you think that because this is a BB board our brains have shrunk to the size of peas?

Do one!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

^^^^^ (not you mike i just don't wanna quote the kn0B)

What a d!ck head.

MOD's delete the post and ban him/her please.


----------



## muscle3000 (Sep 25, 2010)

***TAKE NOTE***

ACS:Law has had a massive email leak which should put Andrew Crossley's anti-P2P extortion scam to bed once and for all.

Read the following links:

http://torrentfreak.com/acslaw-anti-piracy-law-firm-torn-apart-by-leaked-emails-100925/

http://www.slyck.com/story2058_ACSLaw_Email_Database_Leaked_onto_The_Pirate_Bay

http://torrentfreak.com/acslaw-gay-porn-letters-target-pensioners-married-men-100925/

http://acslaw.blogspot.com

http://beingthreatened.yolasite.com/

Spread the word!

http://www.techeye.net/internet/acs-law-continues-file-share-hunts#comment-21898#ixzz10Z8t23Xb]
​


----------

